# Need newbie advice on workout/sets



## Rodney007 (May 21, 2021)

Hi guys, 

I been working out for a 3 weeks trying to loose weight and improve my health, strength and stopped my drinking everyday habbit too.

I have a benchpress and some dumbells at home. 

I am working out every second day and allow one day rest in between. Every morning I do a fast paced walk around my home area for 35 mins as I cant run because my knees give out after a few days.

Here is my sequence of lifting:

1 set benchpress
Then
1 set bicep curls
Then
1 set overhead lifts
Then
1 set cunches on ab rocker

(I rest 3 mins between the above sets, then I repeat 2 more times = 3 sets of each total)

My question is, should I do each excercise 3 times in a row before moving to next to be more effective or is the cycle through as I am doing above ok?

For example:
Bench press x3 sets
Then
Bicep curl x3 sets
Then
Overhead lifts x3 sets
Then
Ab crunches x3 sets

Or does it not matter as long as I get the 3 sets in?

Hope that makes sense.

Cheers,
Rodney007


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 21, 2021)

Take a look at these stickies. 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21541-A-basic-guide-to-periodization

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/7395-What-is-a-superset

I never really seen sets like the ones you said. I personally prefer doing opposing supersets

As a beginner I think it would be best for you to find an easy basic routine to start with. Like push/pull/legs


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2021)

Try alternating these workouts...

Workout A:
Benchpress, 3 sets 
Shoulder Press, 3 sets 
Lying DB Tricep Extensions, 3 sets 

Workout B:
BB Rows, 3 sets 
Pullup Variation, 3 sets 
Bicep Curl, 3 sets

That's plenty to begin with for your goals, no need to make it complicated. Add in some weighted carries at the end, google Farmer Carries. 

I didn't include a leg workout, because I'm assuming that your knee doesn't allow for it, or you simply don't want to do one. If you do, let me know, I can add it in. Your call. 

Go for long walks on your rest days in between lifting days. Continue your walks on lifting days as well. It's a great calorie burner, without building up fatigue. Good bang for your buck. 

Quit the drinking.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 21, 2021)

Yeah, you are currently essentially hitting everything but legs each workout. Good to get you moving, so dont beat yourself up, but following CJs advice alows you to focus on muscle contraction of triceps, chest and shoulders as you do Workout A(push). And focus on upper back and your biceps during workout B(pull).
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rodney007 (May 21, 2021)

Thank guys, very useful advice !&#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56846;


----------

